# Apple cider vinegar in the water tub



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the ratio of water to apple cider vinegar to offer the goats? My girls love it and I haven't offered it in a while. I forgot how to mix it properly.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I use 1 cup/20 gallons of water in non-automatic tubs/tanks.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

My 5 gal waterers get about half a cup. My 80 gallon stock tanks about a quart. It's not critical and depends on what your goats like.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Why do you do that?


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Helps with unwanted algae growth in the water tub and it's good for the goats. Two birds with one stone deal!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

farmgirl631 said:


> Why do you do that?


The acv kills algae, contains vitamins and minerals, increases water intake (at least in my girls), is anti-parasitic, anti-viral, anti-bacterial, helps with feed conversion, helps repel flies (at least in my girls), helps slick them off and make their coats shiny, and several other things, too. Here is a blog from Egypt Creek Ranch abut their experience with it.

http://egyptcreekranch.blogspot.com/2011/07/apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Does is matter if it's natural and active or just store bought? 
And does anyone know any tricks to making decent, useable ACV?
I'm pretty sure natural ACV has yeasts that benefit rumen activity.


----------



## simeo (Aug 3, 2013)

For ratio I usually do a 'splash' in a 5 gallon bucket. (about half cup) All the benefits of ACV are above.



GroundGoats said:


> Does is matter if it's natural and active or just store bought?
> And does anyone know any tricks to making decent, useable ACV?
> I'm pretty sure natural ACV has yeasts that benefit rumen activity.


I would do method 2 or 3 *here.*

The ACV "with the mother" (Heinz or Braggs sell it) is better but I use the plain ACV in the gallon container for cost and convenience. I have several apple trees so eventually we'll be making our own vinegar. Would love to hear what others do though.

In the above link you could also use the "Heinz: With the Mother" sold in Wal-Mart in place of Braggs.

Edit: You could always use ACV "with the mother" to start more ACV, but not the plain ACV.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

simeo said:


> For ratio I usually do a 'splash' in a 5 gallon bucket. (about half cup) All the benefits of ACV are above.
> 
> I would do method 2 or 3 here.
> 
> ...


Well that seems simple enough. It's like making kombucha, which is super simple.
We have apples trees that we use specifically for making hard cider and apple wine. 
I'm totally trying this ASAP! 
Thank for the link!


----------

